
Show HN: Abusing SQLite3 - mingodad
https://github.com/mingodad/sqlite3-hashcode-2018
======
mingodad
Author here if you have any questions let's talk about it.

The main idea was to test if using only the sqlite3 executable and the sql
implemented in sqlite3 would be enough to write complete applications.

